# New Zealand B2M??



## captodometer (Jan 20, 2008)

Does New Zealand have a B2M program?  Or do I have to hold on to my empties until the next time I visit the US?


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope, we do have it. I'm pretty sure it's 6 containers and you get a free lippie, but I can't be certain as I've only finished one product completely.


----------



## fluorescent (Jan 20, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing myself! I _think_ I have 6 empties, but was never sure if they did B2M here..and I was too scared to ask the MAC MAs and have them cast odd looks at me XD


----------



## anita22 (Jan 21, 2008)

Le Saboteur is right - six is the magic number, and you do get a free lipstick


----------



## tripwirechick (Jan 22, 2008)

You might want to double check if they accept glass, because I am 99% certain that the Chch one doesn't, so am guessing it would be the same for the others...
I got Rozz Revival B2M last week!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tripwirechick* 

 
_You might want to double check if they accept glass, because I am 99% certain that the Chch one doesn't, so am guessing it would be the same for the others...
I got Rozz Revival B2M last week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was just told by my MA that they dont accept glass yet in NZ


----------



## captodometer (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_I was just told by my MA that they dont accept glass yet in NZ_

 

That kind of sucks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have several almost finished bottles of nail polish and foundation.  Guess I just have to finish them off and save them until the next time I go home...........


----------



## captodometer (Jun 1, 2008)

Another question:

I do have enough plastic B2M items for a new lippie.  Does it have to be from the regular line, or can it be from one of the multitude of LE collections that seems to be released every 2 weeks?  I really want Sci Fi Delity from Neo Sci Fi


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 3, 2008)

hey there - ive gone in and gotten fafi lipsticks with b2m, so i cant see why not with neo sci fi - dunedin counter is really good ive found with that sort of thing - do you know when neo sci fi is out?


----------



## anita22 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_hey there - ive gone in and gotten fafi lipsticks with b2m, so i cant see why not with neo sci fi - dunedin counter is really good ive found with that sort of thing - do you know when neo sci fi is out?_

 
Yes it does still seem to apply to any lipsticks, including LE items, but excluding Viva Glam.

Neo Sci Fi is most likely out here the same day it is in Aussie - so June 14th I think. Having said that, sometimes the MAC counters here seem to move the dates around a bit!

Can't wait for Neo Sci Fi either - I NEED Magnetic Fields eyeshadow!! 

EDIT: I just spotted Neo Sci Fi yesterday at MAC St Lukes. So it's out already!


----------



## karenn (Jun 12, 2008)

yes, I have just got my ELECTRO lipstick by six empty eyeshadow cases by their st luke store. and they told me they may apply this policy to eyeshadow in future as they did in other country. but the range is limited by lip product now. 
and to ANITA22, the neo sci fi  was out this Monday. you should be harry. I knew some of the blush has been sold out.


----------



## fifi (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know if NZ counters accept glass now? I'm almost out of a foundation and would like to B2M it


----------



## shaaanxo (Jul 13, 2011)

Can you back2mac cases which you depot shadows out of? so they no longer have the silver tray in them?


----------



## fifi (Jul 14, 2011)

shaaanxo said:


> Can you back2mac cases which you depot shadows out of? so they no longer have the silver tray in them?



 	Yup you should be able to, they let me do it.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't believe they accept glass yet.


shaaanxo said:


> Can you back2mac cases which you depot shadows out of? so they no longer have the silver tray in them?



 	I've heard no from most counters.


----------

